# MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

MSI's GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio is the quietest graphics card we ever tested in this performance class. It is whisper quie even when fully loaded with the latest games and runs quieter than many competing cards in idle.

*Show full review*


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice review  But:


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Nice review  But:


Fixed


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 9, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Nice review  But:
> View attachment 126480



Looks like a decimal point got omitted somewhere, haha!


----------



## Geralt28 (Jul 9, 2019)

I would buy it, but not sure if this power limit is a mistake or it will be on this level - to be honest it is stupid that it is lower then other cards especialy with such good cooling...


----------



## jdrof (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm thrown off by "_MSI has overclocked their RTX 2070 Gaming X Trio by +125 MHz rated boost, to _*1895 MHz* "
I cant find anything on either the MSI site or other reviews that boost is 1895, they state  Boost 1800.
MSI

What am I missing? 

Plus, which would you give the overall edge too - the MSI card or the EVGA RTX 2070 Super FTW3  just reviewed?
Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2019)

jdrof said:


> I'm thrown off by "_MSI has overclocked their RTX 2070 Gaming X Trio by +125 MHz rated boost, to _*1895 MHz* "
> I cant find anything on either the MSI site or other reviews that boost is 1895, they state  Boost 1800.
> MSI
> 
> ...


You are right, it's 1800, I looked at  the wrong number in my GPU-Z screenshot. Fixed

Updated review to reflect $515 street price


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 10, 2019)

jdrof said:


> Plus, which would you give the overall edge too - the MSI card or the EVGA RTX 2070 Super FTW3  just reviewed?



I can't speak for W1zz, but considering this card is $515 while the EVGA is $580... unless you absolutely need the extra power limit and OC offered by the EVGA, I'd say the choice is obvious.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> I can't speak for W1zz, but considering this card is $515 while the EVGA is $580... unless you absolutely need the extra power limit and OC offered by the EVGA, I'd say the choice is obvious.



IMO the MSI choice is obvious most of the time when it comes to GPUs, the past few years. Great quality, no funny stuff, no major screw ups. You just sorta know that its good. Asus, EVGA and Gigabyte cannot say the same - not by a long shot.


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 10, 2019)

Is this a worthwhile upgrade from a 1070 (non-Ti)?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 10, 2019)

mab1376 said:


> Is this a worthwhile upgrade from a 1070 (non-Ti)?



Well assuming you are still at 1920x1200, it ranges from 56% faster @ 1080p to 66% faster @ 1440p.

So yes, a pretty healthy upgrade.


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 10, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> Well assuming you are still at 1920x1200, it ranges from 56% faster @ 1080p to 66% faster @ 1440p.
> 
> So yes, a pretty healthy upgrade.



Updated my specs, i'm at 1440p now


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 10, 2019)

mab1376 said:


> Updated my specs, i'm at 1440p now



So yeah, around 66% faster give or take, not to be sniffed at.


----------



## mab1376 (Jul 10, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> So yeah, around 66% faster give or take, not to be sniffed at.



Hrm.... now to come up with $500


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 11, 2019)

a $15 increase over the 2070 SUPER card seemed like a sweet upgrade nonetheless. The fact the fans turn off when idle or doing light workloads is a godsend for an aftermarket card. 66% increase in performance over the 1070Ti is MASSIVE upgrade since the current price for the 1070Ti is at the same price as the 2070 SUPER, not to mention the Pascal card sold are either old stock or refurbished, with the aftermarket 1070Ti selling at $550 or more.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 11, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> I can't speak for W1zz, but considering this card is $515 while the EVGA is $580... unless you absolutely need the extra power limit and OC offered by the EVGA, I'd say the choice is obvious.



MSI has led the pack in overclocking FPS for the most part thru 1xx and 2xx ... even txx and 9xx but to a lesser extent then we've seen recently ... but here everything us upside down.

Reference = 158.0
MSI Gaming = 160.3
EVGA FTW = 162.5
Asus Strix = 166.5

Another unusual aspect in this regard .... the order in which the finish in core clock is the same as they finish in overclocked FPS.  In the recent past, a more aggressive core clock will often drop FPS due to Boost 3.  Seeing Asus at the top here has been a rare ocurrence since the 6xx series.

However, no passive cooling on the Asus usng the performance oriented BIOS is a deal breaker for me:

Other data

Reference = 73C
MSI Gaming = 68C
EVGA FTW = 66C
Asus Strix = 64C

Reference = 30 / 33 dbA
MSI Gaming = 0 / 28 dbA
EVGA FTW = 0 / 33 dbA
Asus Strix = 28 / 34 dBA


----------



## jdrof (Jul 13, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> I can't speak for W1zz, but considering this card is $515 while the EVGA is $580... unless you absolutely need the extra power limit and OC offered by the EVGA, I'd say the choice is obvious.



Alas when it comes to Canada they get 'creative' with pricing and often limited models.

Currently as the CDN retail sites put up the cards there is:
EVGA RTX Super FTW3 Ultra Gaming @ $769.99 (589.87 US) newegg.ca
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio $749.00 (573.79 US) canadacomputers.com

newegg.ca doesn't have MSI cards up (yet) and CC ad doesn't say it will include the  free games.

Having said all that I'm more likely get the MSI based on past reliability and cooling.

Now  we need is the stores to get some stock in 
Thanks.


----------



## 64K (Jul 13, 2019)

Good job as always with the Gaming version MSI. If I were in the market for a 2070 Super then this is the one that I would choose.


----------



## THU31 (Jul 13, 2019)

Perfect card for me. Inaudible and cheap (relative to the reference model).


----------



## Pumper (Jul 17, 2019)

Gotta hate Europe when it comes to pricing.

NA - 2070 Super MSI Ventus - $510 vs. Gaming X Trio - $515
EU - 2070 Super MSI Ventus - 550€ ($630) vs. Gaming X Trio - 620€ ($715)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2019)

got one,should arrive tomorrow or tuesday.
The card is amazing but to have a sku between 2070 and 2080 and not name it rtx 2077 is a fail.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 21, 2019)

What's the reason you are going from a 1080Ti to a 2070super (since it's same performance class)? Got a good offer on the former and decided to sell?
Edit: Nevermind, found your post in the other thread...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2019)

HenrySomeone said:


> What's the reason you are going from a 1080Ti to a 2070super (since it's same performance class)? Got a good offer on the former and decided to sell?
> Edit: Nevermind, found your post in the other thread...


performance is same,power draw is lower,temps are lower,noise is lower,resale value will be higher and 2 games are included.

yup I read w1zzards review of the 2070 super and started wondering.so I put the card on sale for what 2070s trio costs and it was gone in a day.I ordered 2070 super instantly (even found it slightly lower than I sold the 1080ti for but I gotta pay for the auction so in the end I'll break even).


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah, that's a great deal, but I'm surprised you managed to sell your 1080Ti so quickly for such a good price, since I've seen them for as low as 300$ recently. Ah well, it's all good for you either way.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2019)

HenrySomeone said:


> Yeah, that's a great deal, but I'm surprised you managed to sell your 1080Ti so quickly for such a good price, since I've seen them for as low as 300$ recently. Ah well, it's all good for you either way.


Trio is a beautiful,rare card and probably best thermals and noise out of all 1080ti's.
Wasn't gonna sell it for anything less than a new 2070s trio.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> It sells at $515, which is only a $15 premium over the $499 MSRP for the RTX 2070 Super.



Well these are the prices currently in my country


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 23, 2019)

Some of the links graph links not displaying for me today ... noise and temp data


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 23, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Some of the links graph links not displaying for me today ... noise and temp data


Works for me. I've purged our cache on cloudflare, is it any better now?


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi there, 

I have a question about the powerlimit.
I quote from the article:


> Unfortunately, MSI did not increase their card's board power limit. It sits at the exact same 215 W as the Founders Edition. This of course costs potential performance for the overclock out of the box, which ASUS handled better today. In what looks like a BIOS bug, the maximum manual adjustment limit for power is lower than with the FE (240 W vs. 260 W). I'm sure MSI will fix this through a BIOS update in no time.


So did they actually update the powerlimit and if so to how many watts and to what effect?
An update on the overclocking results would be great here.

Best regards


Strange1


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2019)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> Game bundle includes both Control and Wolfenstein: Youngblood



Unfortunately mine didn't include this game bundle.....


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 1, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Unfortunately mine didn't include this game bundle.....


Why not? I thought it was included with all super cards?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Why not? I thought it was included with all super cards?



I even asked for it, they just told me there were no games included.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 1, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I even asked for it, they just told me there were no games included.


This can't be right .. try opening a ticket with NVIDIA


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> This can't be right .. try opening a ticket with NVIDIA



I only saw one e-tailer in my country who did advertise with the 2 games included but they had the card out of stock unfortunately.

Here are the other e-tailers from my country: none of them include the games:





						MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio kopen? - Prijzen - Tweakers
					

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio kopen? Vergelijk de shops met de beste prijzen op Tweakers. Wacht je op een prijsdaling? Stel een alert in.




					tweakers.net


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2019)

Soo.. I tried some overclocking with AB, used the OC scanner and it gave me a whopping +16 Mhz on the core....

Got the vram +250 Oc'd without issues though, didn't try any higher.

However it was weird, I fired up 3Dmark Firestrike and with this small overclock I scored about _200pts less_ than stock... 

Unigine Valley I scored a bit higher with the OC vs stock.

In GTA V the OC showed a 2fps improvement.

I could return this card, but no one has it in stock anymore at the moment and I sold my GTX 1070.

I can't complain much about the stock performance because it is a high performing card even at stock speeds.
It already has GTX1080Ti performance and performance will probably even improve with future drivers.

I won't be getting a new CPU/MB yet, I think that'll be next year.


----------



## 3VRMS (Aug 7, 2019)

Unfortunate that it doesn't have the Virtual Link port. Really want to get this card but VR is a big thing for me. 

Aside from the i/o, this card seems pretty much perfect for a 2070.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> However it was weird, I fired up 3Dmark Firestrike and with this small overclock I scored about _200pts less_ than stock...



I needed to reinstall msi ab, got a tad better firestrike score now.


----------



## jdrof (Sep 2, 2019)

I  managed to get the only one that came into a Canada Computers store this week.
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio $749.00 (562 US per xchange rate today) canadacomputers.com 
Back in July CC didn't indicate it included the games, but it did.

*Important Warranty detail:* when registering at MSI you need the SN a*nd the CHK *number on the base of the card.
the CHK # is not printed on the box, so get it before you put it in your rig. Luckily I took a pic of it before putting it in.

Only had a it day, I don't usually overclock much past stock but tried out the Afterburner OC tool (works on Core Clock only) it came back and said a +45mhz.
The Beta version of AB (4.6.2) now allows unlocking of Core Voltage so I tried OC again and still only indicated +45mhz. I don't think it actually unlocked the Voltage.
I was following these steps: https://www.msi.com/blog/get-a-free-performance-boost-with-afterburner-oc-scanner

Someone with more XP can give it a try. 

Cheers


----------



## G0K4R (Sep 18, 2019)

Strange1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a question about the powerlimit.
> I quote from the article:
> ...



MSI did not release a new BIOS version with higher power limit yet, right?

It would be a shame if there would not be an update to increase it...


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2020)

Any BIOS update @W1zzard ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 23, 2020)

what do you really need it for ?
my card runs rtx loads at 2100mhz


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> what do you really need it for ?
> my card runs rtx loads at 2100mhz



Just asking.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 23, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Just asking.


dunno,but stock power limit is fine for 2.1ghz


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> dunno,but stock power limit is fine for 2.1ghz



WHat is your firestrike result.


----------

